

Foursquare iPhone app now supports SSL - phjohnst
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/foursquare/id306934924?mt=8

======
phjohnst
I haven't had a chance to check re:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1623482> but this could be good hole
fixed, especially since so many users undoubtedly use the same password
everywhere.

